# Custom call makers



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

are there any custom call makers on here that turn open reed calls.i am looking for a few.thanks,marty


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Send a PM to Yotehntr. I have one of his calls they are not only works of art, they work.

Eyemakecalls2 also makes calls and has some of his work posted here. Ask if he does open reed.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks,i will look them up


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I make closed reed. At least for no. I have made some open reed antler calls but they took me forever.... and then some to get them to tone right. I would check Jeff Maiden http://jamaidens.webs.com/handcarvedcalls.htm He makes a great deer antler open reed. Or Tony Tebbe http://www.predatoruniversity.com/customcalls.html He makes a great open reed out of cattle horn?. It's small and black and versatle. I have a couple of both and they are on my neck and in my pack just in case I lose one. Um, also Kerry Carver he turns his.http://www.carverpredatorcalls.com/callsale2.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tebbe is out of the call business I believe.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

YD,
I will have to email him and find out. His web site is still up. That would not be good. His cow horn calls are outstanding. I gotta send him an invite to join us here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's been here....I'm not sure he'll be back. do a search on his posts...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL.....Pretty sure he won't.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Um, I think I'll leave that one alone.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, might be best. LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Take a look at the calls at this site---www.cronkpredatorcalls.com


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Rich, Nice job on your website. I really like theHowlers. Those are sweet lookin Buffalo howlers


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> Hey Rich, Nice job on your website. I really like theHowlers. Those are sweet lookin Buffalo howlers


--------------------------------------------
Thanks Eyemaker, I appreciate your kind words.


----------

